# Κόστος έκδοσης βιβλίων



## unique (Mar 31, 2013)

Γνωρίζει κανείς το εύρος τιμών που ζητούν οι εκδότες ανά δεκαεξασέλιδο για να εκδώσουν ένα βιβλίο; (ενδεικτικές διαστάσεις βιβλίου 18 χ 24.5).


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2013)

Εννοείς την περίπτωση που κάποιος θέλει να εκδώσει, ας πούμε, τα απομνημονεύματά του αλλά δεν βρίσκει εκδότη που να θεωρεί ότι το βιβλίο θα έχει πελάτες, και οι εκδότες ζητούν από τον συγγραφέα να επωμιστεί το κόστος της έκδοσης (vanity publication); Το οποίο διαφέρει από το να πάει κάποιος και να το φτιάξει μόνος του και ιδίοις αναλώμασι, και να το δώσει σε κάποιον, εκδότη ή διανομέα, να αναλάβει τη διανομή. Υποθέτω ότι στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο εκδότης περιλαμβάνει και διάφορες δαπάνες που δεν περιλαμβάνονται στη δεύτερη περίπτωση. Όμως, δεν φτάνει να ρωτήσω τι εξώφυλλο / δέσιμο θα χρειάζεται το βιβλίο. Πρέπει να ξέρει ο εκδότης και πόση δουλειά χρειάζεται για να φτάσει το βιβλίο να γίνει φιλμ.


----------



## Otis (Mar 31, 2013)

Τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Ποιο κομμάτι της δουλειάς;


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2013)

Otis said:


> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Ποιο κομμάτι της δουλειάς;



Αν ρωτάς εμένα, σε σχέση με το τελευταίο που έγραψα («πόση δουλειά χρειάζεται για να φτάσει το βιβλίο να γίνει φιλμ»), εννοώ τις περιπτώσεις που ο πελάτης έχει ένα κείμενο που έχει γράψει σε κάποιο τετράδιο και θέλει δακτυλογράφηση και διορθώσεις, ή είναι το ημερολόγιο του παππού του που θέλει και τι δε θέλει. Είναι εργασίες επιμέλειας που αναθέτει ο πελάτης στον εκδότη και οι οποίες θα επιβαρύνουν τη βασική δαπάνη των βασικών εκδοτικών εργασιών.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Ή μπορεί να είναι βιβλίο που απαιτεί ειδική στοιχειοθεσία (μαθηματικοί τύποι, χημικοί τύποι, πεντάγραμμα κλπ).


----------



## Otis (Mar 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν ρωτάς εμένα, σε σχέση με το τελευταίο που έγραψα («πόση δουλειά χρειάζεται για να φτάσει το βιβλίο να γίνει φιλμ»), εννοώ τις περιπτώσεις που ο πελάτης έχει ένα κείμενο που έχει γράψει σε κάποιο τετράδιο και θέλει δακτυλογράφηση και διορθώσεις, ή είναι το ημερολόγιο του παππού του που θέλει και τι δε θέλει. Είναι εργασίες επιμέλειας που αναθέτει ο πελάτης στο εκδότη και οι οποίες θα επιβαρύνουν τη βασική δαπάνη των βασικών εκδοτικών εργασιών.



Όχι, τον unique εννοούσα. Εννοεί τα στάδια που παράγουν το αρχείο που πάει στο τυπογραφείο ή την παραγωγή από εκεί και πέρα; Ξέρω κόστος και πρακτικές για έκδοση, αυτοέκδοση, offset και POD κάθε είδους, στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό.


----------



## unique (Apr 1, 2013)

Εννοώ την περίπτωση που αναφέρει ο Nickel παραπάνω (κάποιος θέλει να εκδώσει ένα δοκίμιο, το έχει ήδη σε ψηφιακή μορφή αλλά δεν βρίσκει εκδότη που να θεωρεί ότι το βιβλίο θα έχει πελάτες, και οι εκδότες ζητούν από τον συγγραφέα να επωμιστεί το κόστος της σελιδοποίησης, των διορθώσεων, του σχεδιασμού του εξώφυλλου και της εκτύπωσης με το όνομα του εκδότη). Νομίζω ότι κάθε αντίτυπο επιβαρύνεται με περίπου 1,5 € αν το εξώφυλλο είναι σκληρό. Μιλάω για χαρτί 95-100 γραμμαρίων.


----------



## Otis (Apr 1, 2013)

Σκέψου ποιος θα βρει τους πελάτες. Το είδος ποιο είναι; Είναι για γενικό βιβλιοπωλείο το βιβλίο; Το δίνεις σε μαθητές σου ή σε συγκεκριμένους επαγγελματίες μήπως; Θέλεις να το εκδώσεις για να το εκδώσεις ή έχει όντως αγορά που αξίζει την επένδυση για 1000 ή ακόμα καλύτερα 2000 κομμάτια; Πόσες σελίδες είναι και ποια τιμή λιανικής του ταιριάζει; Η έκδοση είναι επένδυση, αν δεν αποδίδει δεν την κάνεις.

Αν μπορείς να το πας στην τελική μορφή, όπως τόσοι άλλοι στην αυτοέκδοση, αν αναλάβεις δηλαδή εσύ να βρεις σχεδιαστή και επιμέλεια, μπορείς να παράγεις μικρή ποσότητα POD κολλημένη με κόλλα και μαλακό εξώφυλλο. Η ποιότητα είναι αυτή που κάνουν στην αυτοέκδοση οι μεγάλοι στο εξωτερικό (createspace, lightning source κλπ). Δεν αφήνει περιθώρια κέρδους αν διανείμεις στη γενική αγορά με το παραδοσιακό σύστημα, αλλά για άλλα βιβλία είναι καλή λύση. Μικρή ποσότητα εννοώ περίπου 60 των 200 σελίδων ή 40 των 300 σελίδων. Εκεί πιάνεις το ελάχιστο κόστος POD. Το κόστος για μια τέτοια παρτίδα είναι περίπου 2,60 και 3,20 αντίστοιχα, περίπου 150 ευρώ δηλαδή. Αν τα μοιράσεις ή τα πουλήσεις, τυπώνεις άλλη μία. Φυσικά, για να τα πουλήσεις πρέπει να είσαι σε θέση να πουλήσεις. Έναρξη στην εφορία, έδρα, βιβλία, περιοδικές δηλώσεις, ασφάλιση και λοιπά.

Εδώ στο site έχει αρκετούς που κάνουν επιμέλεια, πιθανότατα και σχεδίαση εντύπου, οπότε μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τι κοστίζει η δουλειά.

Ο εκδότης που σε βάζει να πληρώσεις όλα τα έξοδα και βάζει το όνομά του από κάτω δεν είναι σοβαρός εκδότης, γιατί εκδίδει οτιδήποτε με το όνομά του. Υπάρχουν περίπου 900 εκδότες στην Ελλάδα, το να δηλώνεις εκδότης δε σημαίνει τίποτε. Οι πραγματικοί εκδότες δε θα σου πουν να πληρώσεις εσύ τα έξοδα της έκδοσης, αν τους αρέσει το βιβλίο επενδύουν οι ίδιοι. Οι υπόλοιποι απλά θα το έχουν στην αποθήκη τους ή στο μοναδικό σημείο πώλησης τους. Αυτοί βγάζουν μεγάλο κέρδος για όποιες λίγες πωλήσεις προκύψουν, γιατί δεν πληρώνουν το μεγάλο ποσοστό της τιμής του βιβλίου που αντιστοιχεί σε διανομή και λιανική. Πολλοί εκδότες αυτό τον καιρό εκμεταλλεύονται τον κόσμο. Πουλάνε σε διπλή τιμή υπηρεσίες άλλων. Βγάζουν για παράδειγμα 1500 ευρώ κέρδος χωρίς το βιβλίο να πουλήσει ούτε ένα κομμάτι και περιμένουν τους λίγους πελάτες που θα στείλεις εσύ για να βγάλουν και άλλα. Από τη στιγμή βέβαια που θα βγάλουν το αρχικό κέρδος από το κλείσιμο της δουλειάς, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα και να τα πετάξουν τα 2000 αντίτυπα που χρυσοπλήρωσες.

Σε μια συνεργασία πρέπει να βεβαιώνεσαι ότι ο συνεργάτης σου έχει κοινά συμφέροντα με σένα. Το βασικό είναι να βγάζετε χρήματα από το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα. Αν δεν ισχύει αυτό, μιλάμε για εκμετάλλευση.


----------



## unique (Apr 2, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά !


----------

